# Pochmann. Best beginner method?



## Nuber Cuber (Jun 22, 2008)

Well I've recently started to learn to blindsolve, however the only easy tutorial I can find is on the Pochmann method (seerusgod's youtube). Should I continue learning this method? I don't really want to speedsolve BLD, I just want to be able to do it succesfully. I mean, what's cooler than telling people that you can solve a cube w/o looking (well I guess that's kinda no-lifeish in some people's point of view). 

Anyway, should I continue learning the Pochmann? If not, please shoot me a link to another method that is easy to understand.

Thanks!


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jun 22, 2008)

Nuber Cuber said:


> Well I've recently started to learn to blindsolve, however the only easy tutorial I can find is on the Pochmann method (seerusgod's youtube). Should I continue learning this method? I don't really want to speedsolve BLD, I just want to be able to do it succesfully. I mean, what's cooler than telling people that you can solve a cube w/o looking (well I guess that's kinda no-lifeish in some people's point of view).
> 
> Anyway, should I continue learning the Pochmann? If not, please shoot me a link to another method that is easy to understand.
> 
> Thanks!



Pochmann is very easy and I found it very fun :]... then I quit BLD solving all together, haha

http://www.stefan-pochmann.de/spocc/blindsolving/3x3/old.php


----------



## Nuber Cuber (Jun 22, 2008)

I mainly want to be able to do it just to say I can


----------



## badmephisto (Jun 23, 2008)

yes i would say Pohchmann method is the easiest and most intuitive method that requires you to learn the least. But it isnt really fast as a result


----------



## Stefan (Jun 23, 2008)

What's "really fast"?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 23, 2008)

badmephisto said:


> yes i would say Pohchmann method is the easiest and most intuitive method that requires you to learn the least. But it isnt really fast as a result



Yeah, it's really slow - you can't get much below 60 seconds with it. A whole few seconds off the official world record - wow, a pretty bad method. And that's just the Old Pochmann method; the new one (at least the edges) was used for the world record.


----------

